# Vape organizer ideas please.



## Birkie (17/5/20)

Hi there! Still relatively new here, and looking for some ideas to create an orderly vaping arrangement where I spend much of my vaping time... around my recliner!
I have batteries rolling off the table, juice bottles falling over etc. I'm looking for ideas for a simple but effective mini-storage box in which I can organise my daily vape things.
I do regard myself as a decent woodworker, so would like to make something from decent wood, but would want a "complete" organizer, so that no regrets will emerge later. It should be smallish and very functional.
Any ideas, or pictures of how you manage with all the loose items, will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85 (18/5/20)

I haven't done anything as fancy as this, but make do with some cheap (Big Jim) tool-boxes and an old archery accessory box.
All my "sometimes juice" etc go in the big toolbox, build tools and cotton go in the small toolbox, coils wires and spares go in the archery box.
For batteries, I simply have some 2 and 4 bay plastic battery cases.
For the rest of the liquids, I keep two empty 2L ice cream tubs in the cupboard, one keeps the DIY liquids that are steeping and the other keeps the liquids that are currently in rotation.
I am sure there are 50 million better ways out there (and on this forum), but separating items in terms of how frequently use them has worked pretty well for me so far.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/20)

Atty stand by OG Leather.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (18/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Atty stand by OG Leather.
> View attachment 196303


Is each hole 510 threaded Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Is each hole 510 threaded Uncle Rob?



No @CJB85. I'm not a fan of the threaded stand because it's a pain to pick up a new Atty if you have to unscrew it each time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (18/5/20)

I use this when rewicking etc while on the couch. 
It pretty much fits/ sits over one leg or on your lap and doesn't topple over. Also doubles up as an atty stand when it's in the cupboard etc.

Has enough space to keep a mod and tools etc for a rewick. Holes drilled into the wood to hold attys in place. I had installed threaded bolts to screw 510s in, but removed them as they aren't really needed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Simon Kruger (18/5/20)

I just use the plastic makeup stands available from China Town etc.

https://www.takealot.com/acrylic-co...7YuJ6XRzW0F8vdHNr9RoCcdEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/20)

Drip tip stand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (18/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Drip tip stand
> View attachment 196305



Just the tip, thats what she said 
Those colours are so awesome !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/20)

Large capacity Atty Stand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/20)

Battery Stand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/20)

Atty Stand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/20)

Atty Stand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/20)

Simon Kruger said:


> I just use the plastic makeup stands available from China Town etc.
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/acrylic-co...7YuJ6XRzW0F8vdHNr9RoCcdEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


That looks perfect batt's , drawers for everything , nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Birkie (19/5/20)

Thank you for all the replies. I can see many options here, and will certainly do a a simple design using some of those. I need a very small unit that only has the basics 'on hand', but still have place on my table for a whiskey... or the occasional coffee!
If I see Rob's stands and setup (on other threads / posts), I don't see myself ever going so far down the proverbial rabbit hole!!
But I will post a pic once mine's done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/20)

If you decide to make one out of wood my only advice is not to make holes for the attys to sit in. It makes them look truncated and therefore ugly. Make a hole for the 510 thread and if you want to make a hole the diameter of the Atty make it 2mm or less deep.

Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Birkie (19/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you decide to make one out of wood my only advice is not to make holes for the attys to sit in. It makes them look truncated and therefore ugly. Make a hole for the 510 thread and if you want to make a hole the diameter of the Atty make it 2mm or less deep.
> 
> Just my opinion.


That is good advice, which I will certainly apply. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/5/20)

I just got one of these for something like R50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> No @CJB85. I'm not a fan of the threaded stand because it's a pain to pick up a new Atty if you have to unscrew it each time.[/QUO





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you decide to make one out of wood my only advice is not to make holes for the attys to sit in. It makes them look truncated and therefore ugly. Make a hole for the 510 thread and if you want to make a hole the diameter of the Atty make it 2mm or less deep.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I thought about @Rob Fisher 's comment about the 510 threading being a schlep, so what about drilling a 510 sized hole and gluing a small magnet at the bottom of the hole? That way the atty wont fall out easily, put can be pulled out when needed? Sort of a quick release function.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> I thought about @Rob Fisher 's comment about the 510 threading being a schlep, so what about drilling a 510 sized hole and gluing a small magnet at the bottom of the hole? That way the atty wont fall out easily, put can be pulled out when needed? Sort of a quick release function.



Awesome idea @CJB85!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> I thought about @Rob Fisher 's comment about the 510 threading being a schlep, so what about drilling a 510 sized hole and gluing a small magnet at the bottom of the hole? That way the atty wont fall out easily, put can be pulled out when needed? Sort of a quick release function.



I have always drilled a hole for the threaded 510 and don't need to screw it in. It just has a very slight friction fit. 

I don't think that a magnet will work with 316 stainless steel or even brass or copper.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/20)

Take a look at @M.Adhir 's pic above which I have just seen. He has just drilled a small hole in the plywood for each Atty. It gives a great look and with normal use they will not fall out.


----------



## M.Adhir (19/5/20)

Here. Normal use. 
Rewicking while sitting on the patio. 
Balances over one leg and doesn't fall over. 
The holes at the top can hold attys. Or scissors brushes tweezers etc. 

I've kept batteries on it sometimes as well. 
Have a perspex sheet to create a battery compartment at the back. And a glow in the dark 2mm thick sheet for the base. But never had the time to finish it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have always drilled a hole for the threaded 510 and don't need to screw it in. It just has a very slight friction fit.
> 
> I don't think that a magnet will work with 316 stainless steel or even brass or copper.


Correct, I just checked and 316SS is indeed non-magnetic. Crap, there goes my side-gig to save up for that dark silk Dani Mini. lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

